

Show HN: Startups by City - technel
http://schreifels.github.io/startups-by-city/san-francisco-ca-usa.html

======
minimaxir
You don't need to load all 5,000 San Francisco startups on load. Pagination
may be helpful.

~~~
technel
Agreed, yep, just haven't had time to implement that yet!

